# looking for Albion K2 saddle. medium 17"



## xxcharlottexx (26 November 2014)

Hi. I am looking for Albion K2 saddle, medium width with 17" seat.

Nothing coming up on preloved or ebay. Looked on saddles direct and other similar sites but nothing coming up.

Found one online but it sold this morning 

Does any one have one for sale or know of any that are?

Thanks


----------



## Annie B. (27 November 2014)

There is a 17.5 on Village Saddlery website or give them a call and see what they have got in and you could try Oakfield Saddlery or Horse Bits at Ramsbottom.


----------



## asmp (27 November 2014)

There are a few on www.nfed.co.uk but either wrong width or size.  Worth keeping an eye on though if you're happy to have one posted.


----------



## xxcharlottexx (27 November 2014)

Thanks. Saddle fitter has said a 17" would suit us much better so if I'm going to spend the money may as well hold out for a 17 rather than 17.5". 
Will keep my eye on nfed.

Horsebits only have a dressage one. Will try oakfield 

There is one local I've found , just not sure it's worth what is being asked for it...


----------



## awilliams (8 December 2014)

Are you after a gp or a jump, and which colour?


----------



## xxcharlottexx (8 December 2014)

was after a gp but have found one now. Thanks


----------

